# Recommendations for avian vet?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone know of an excellent avian vet in my area (Sonoma County or Marin County in Northern California)? I have had little cause to take birds in but the few vets I've found were....not as good as I would like. I have one little guy that I'd like to have checked out for his leg but want someone who really, really knows what they're doing. Thanks for any ideas or vet lists.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maryjane,

I'm not familiar with anyone in your area, but here's a place to start: http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup/

I'd also talk to any parrot rescues in your area for their recommendations. Most avian vets are hugely expensive and many won't even deign to see a "lowly" pigeon, so you need to do your homework. You may also find someone like my beloved Dr. Lee who is a dog/cat vet but did a stint in an avian practice and another one in a large animal practice .. he's got some really good knowledge and experience behind him even though he is mostly dogs and cats now.

Terry


----------

